# Top 7 Mistakes That Rideshare Drivers Make At Tax Time



## PTB (Feb 3, 2015)

here are a couple helpful links for Drivers.

https://blog.stridehealth.com/post/1099-tax-mistakes
https://www.hrblock.com/pdf/Partner-Facing-Guide-FAQ-Combined.pdf

Question:
I am trying to enter my Uber Service Fee, Booking Fee and Split-fare fee into TurboTax.
I go to "Other Common Business Expenses"
I go to "Commissions"
I enter Uber Service Fee, Booking Fee and Split-fare Fee
and my AGI goes UP?
Why does my AGI go UP , I am entering EXPENSES !


----------



## PTB (Feb 3, 2015)

PTB said:


> here are a couple helpful links for Drivers.
> 
> https://blog.stridehealth.com/post/1099-tax-mistakes
> https://www.hrblock.com/pdf/Partner-Facing-Guide-FAQ-Combined.pdf
> ...


must be related to the Traditional IRA contribution amount being too much, as you can only deduct amount of EARNED income.
so when I add the additional Business Expenses, my EARNED income will be lower and therefore my allowable IRA deduction lower,
and any amount above that limit gets added to the AGI.


----------

